# Paddle holster



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never had a paddle holster before - Only Biancho and Galco leather belt holsters.

Thought about getting a paddle holster from Galco - anyone have one of these? Are they as concealable as a Galco FLETCH? Is it comfortable?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

From what I have seen the paddle holsters are not quite as concealable as a pancake style belt holster. Certainly not as hidden as a IWB.


----------



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

shipwreck, how do u like your FLETCH, is it easily concealed, does it hold close and high to the body? im thinking of getting one for my usp or xd.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prev had a Fletch for 8 years for a Glock 26. I sold it last Oct when I sold my Glock. But yes, it works great.

After 8 years, I thought I would try something different, so I have a Bianchi 7L for my compact Walther P99 I bought to replace the Glock. It works well too. I think I liked the Galco a bit better, though...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Woo said:


> shipwreck, how do u like your FLETCH, is it easily concealed, does it hold close and high to the body? im thinking of getting one for my usp or xd.


I use a Galco Fletch when I carry my Beretta Cougar (for sale by the way) :wink:

Here are some concealment pics that I took of the Fletch... Also located on another thread...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I will eventually hard chrome my USP compact's slide, and I was trying to come up w/ a different holster to carry it in - That's why I was thinking of trying a paddle.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Try it and see if it works for you. For me, I prefer a paddle holster with snap loops for easy on/off.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like to carry the gun on the outside of the pants waistband, not so much on the inside. I thought the paddle would be easier to take on and off, but I don't wanna give up concealability.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Try the Alessi CQC/s IMHO it comes off/on easier than a paddle, yet offers the same concealibility as a standard paddle with belt slots.

Mitch Rosen, Milt Sparks, and couple others offer high end holsters of this type also.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Paddle holsters are harder to conceal than belt holsters with slots, no question about it. Basically, with the paddle holster, you have a piece of plastic between your body and the gun, in addition to the leather. This extra layer of "stuff" makes the paddle holster sit farther from your body than a belt holster.

If you want quick on-off and concealment like a belt slot holster, look at Galco's Side Snap Scabbard. It's as concealable as the FLETCH, and probably the most comfortable belt holster I have ever worn.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck, take a long look at Kramer's MSP Paddle. I have one that works with my Glock 19/23 pistols. I can not think of a better paddle holster. Kramers cost more but I truly believe you get what you pay for. Regards, Richard :-D 
http://www.gotech.net/clients/kramerleather/products.cfm?categoryID=25


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, they look nice. But, that is a bit too expensive. My main carry is my compact Wlather. I was looking for a somewhat inexpensive holster for my compact USP for days I feel like a changeup on the gun.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Your milage may vary, but the Kydex paddle holsters I've tried generally weren't to comfy against my bony hips... not that I'm skinny, I just have no ass.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

A_J said:


> Your milage may vary, but the Kydex paddle holsters I've tried generally weren't to comfy against my bony hips... not that I'm skinny, I just have no ass.


 :smt046 I cant believe you said that!   

You can have some of mine! :butthead:

:-D


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45, I honestly feel the Kramer MSPD paddle is more comfortable for 16 hours than the Alessi CQC. Yes, I own and use both but for me the Kramer gets the nod. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Richard said:


> jwkimber45, I honestly feel the Kramer MSPD paddle is more comfortable for 16 hours than the Alessi CQC. Yes, I own and use both but for me the Kramer gets the nod. Regards, Richard :-D


There is no doubt its more comfortable. I just feel you give a little in concealibility.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

The MSDP Paddle was designed for LEO use. Let's look at this with this perspective in mind. How many policemen (Undercover/ Detectives) care whether anyone sees their carry gun. Most, I see, view their handguns as proof of their status and do not care if anyone sees the weapon. A case in point is dectectives on my local police department wear handguns without cover garments. I question how a police officer on another department knows they are LEOs. In a similar situation I would carry totally concealed. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

My primary carry holster for my XD is a leather paddle by Wild Bill's Concealment. Very comfortable to wear. The only draw back is, the gun does not stick to your side like a belt holster. Just like mentioned above, the plastic paddle pushes the gun out.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I don't like paddle holsters for CCW as they tend not to ride tight enough to the body.

However, Sam Andrews at www.andrewsleather.com makes a sweet paddle holster that has a clip that hooks under the belt thus pulling the butt in tight to the body.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Simple Slide Holsters*

I tried a paddle holster for CCW but it was too easy to see. I now use a simple slide holster that can be worn a number of ways to accomodate different clothing. I usually carry IWB with a light weight T shirt underneath. Fits snug to my body. I have the small & medium size to carry small & medium weapons. That Galco Fletch looks good though.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I bought a Don Hume paddle holster for my Colt Defender at the last gun show I went to and I love it. The best thing about it is that has a leather paddle with a small piece of leather sewn across the paddle to help retain the holster when pulling the gun. The leather molds to whatever it's up against; abdomen, hip, whatever. It's very comfortable and extremely convenient. The Kydex type paddle holsters I've had in the past worked pretty good but you couldn't get the damn thing off without undoing everything. This Don Hume holster can be moved around or removed very easily without undoing the belt. I really like it. Here's a pic.

[IMG:595:446:ddcc228b07]http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4424/donhumeholster8tx.jpg[/img:ddcc228b07]


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Charlie,

I'm in agreement with you on Don Hume holsters. I believe they are the best bargain going. Most are available as open-top holsters without that thumb snap. I tried to get Galco to build me a holster without the thumb break strap but they wouldn't even consider it.

The worst idea I ever encountered in a thumb-break, actually a finger-break, was Bianchi's holster for the S&W Model 442. The strap went across the back of the trigger guard. You grabbed your gun butt and unsnapped the thing with your middle finger. This locked your gun in the holster as the strap was bound between you finger and the trigger guard.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob I agree with you. I am not a fan of straps on a defensive holster. A proper holster will secure your gun just fine without the need for straps and gadgets.

LEO's who open carry and may come in personal contact with BGs is a different story of course


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree with both you guys. Folks like me don't really need the thumb break, in my opinion, 'cause I most likely won't be chasing a BG, hopefully not fighting (especially at my age), and a lot of other things cops do that I won't. The good open top holsters that I've had will hold the gun even if you hold the holster upside down and shake it. The crappy ones won't do that. Don Hume, Mernickle, Galco, and other good holster makers make those superior products. And like most things, you get what you pay for.


----------

